

Getting Started with MacRuby - ZeroGravitas
http://redartisan.com/2009/9/1/macruby-intro

======
defunkt
This was the thing that sold me:

    
    
      $ macirb
      >> ''.class
      => NSMutableString
    

MacRuby is Obj-C! Of course, this works both ways: some stdlib stuff is
currently less reliable than using the Cocoa framework equivalent.

Either way they're making really awesome progress and it's an exciting project
to watch.

------
truebosko
Not a Ruby guy but I saw a small presentation on this at a dev meetup a few
days ago. Having worked with Objective-C for a bit this looks like a beautiful
way to pass over some of the very um, verbose hurdles that Objective-C tosses
at you.

